# İç ve Dış Tehditler > ABD Zulmü ve Müslümanlar >  CIA'in açıklanan gizli bütçesi

## bozok

*CIA'in açıklanan gizli bütçesi*

ABD’de uzun dönemdir gizli tutulan, hükümetin ve ordunun istihbarat faaliyetleri harcamalarının yılda toplam 75 milyar dolar olduğu bildirildi.

ABD Ulusal İstihbarat Başkanı Dennis Blair, istihbarat harcama miktarını, 200 bin personelli istihbarat topluluğunun 4 yıllık strateji planı çerçevesinde açıkladı.

Strateji planının artık gizliliği kaldırılan bölümüne göre de Amerikan istihbarat kuruluşları _“İran’ın nükleer programını, Kuzey Kore’nin değişiklik gösteren tutumlarını ve militan grupların kışkırttığı isyanları”_ tehdit olarak görüyorlar.

El Kaide örgütüne karşı öncesine göre daha güçlendikleri değerlendirmesini yapan Blair, mücadele alanları arasında üin’in askeri modernizasyonu, diplomasinin doğal kaynaklarla yönlendirilmesi ve Rusya gücünün artırma çabalarını saydı.

Blair,_ “İlk kez içinde bulunduğumuz dünyayı iyi anladığımızı düşünüyorum”_ dedi.

Yetkililer, Blair’in açıkladığı istihbarat harcamalarına ilişkin rakamın, 16 istihbarat kurumuyla Pentagon’un askeri istihbarat faaliyetleri harcamalarını kapsadığını bildirdi.

ABD’nin son yıllarda kimi gizli istihbarat harcamalarının açıklanması konusunda adımlar attığı ve 16 istihbarat kuruluşunun yalnızca 2008’de 47.5 milyar dolar harcadığını açıkladığına işaret edilirken, ancak bu rakamların askeri istihbarat faaliyetlerini kapsamadığına dikkat çekildi


*16.09.2009 / MİLLİYET*

----------

